# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Using 123d catch with an android tablet

## curious aardvark

So I decided I'd get a cheap used tablet to mess around with a bunch of things from learning spanish to using the 123d catch app. 
Ended up with a hudl2 - very nice bit of kit and only £43. Thing looks brand new. 

So I had a very quick play with 123d catch last night. Literally 2 minutes taking 8 (the minimum number) pictures of the dog. 
It automatically uploads the pics and renders them into a 3d scene. 

That worked really well. 
So far so good. 

The worst thing about this app is actualy finding what you've done - after you've done it. 

All it actualy wants you to do is look at things other people have done. 
I know I made a dog last night and I'm pretty sure it was saved. But buggered if I can find it today.
Ah ha found it - under Private Captures. 

Now all I have to do is figure out how to get it onto a computer. 

Not the most intuitive software I've ever used - but bloody impressive so far :-)

The saga will continue :-)

(5 minutes later) 
ah ha - you email a link to yourself. 

Okay currently downloading an .stl

Well it loads into simplify3d - no it wouldn't print needs a lot of editing and filling in.
But you can tell what it is :-) 
dream-mono-scan.jpg

Given that he actually moved during the photo shoot. 
You are looking at adog in front of a sofa with  a jacket on the sofa.
Now if I can import the full colour version into the 123d catch on the computer I can capture afull colour image.

dream-colour-scan.jpg

tada ! (lol) 

Definitely much much easier doing this with the tablet than with a camera and computer. 
Next: I'll put a small model on a tripod and try and make an actual printable model. 

The next stage is taken the raw point cloud and working it to the point it's an actual manifold printable model.
But if you just want a decent 3d 'image' of something - it is as simple as taking pics and letting autodesk render it. 

Watch this space :-)

----------


## ServiceXp

Looking forward to see what you can do with it.

----------


## curious aardvark

me too got a nice ceramic swan currently being processed. Chose it because it will print without any supports, has a hollow interior, is one colour and is a nice swan :-) 
I'll try and go the whole way with this one.

That didn't work.  Didn't like the photos apparently.

I'll Put the lights on and try again

----------


## curious aardvark

Quick update. 
You probably need a phone/tablet with built in flash. I'm getting real issues with any kind of shadow - no matter how faint. 
So project temporarily on hold while I design and make a holder for an led torch that clips onto the tablet and will let me move the light around.

----------


## CarterTG

> You probably need a phone/tablet with built in flash.


You probably don't.

http://www.jeffreyianwilson.com/free-tutorials/

CTG

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Great thread CA. I tried 123D Catch once but didn't get any usable result. Perhaps I need to dig deeper...

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Playing around with this...




> It automatically uploads the pics and renders them into a 3d scene.


Where? How? Don't see anything remotely 3D...




> I know I made a dog last night and I'm pretty sure it was saved. But buggered if I can find it today.
>  Ah ha found it - under Private Captures.


 Where is private captures? I don't see a link or button anywhere.




> Not the most intuitive software I've ever used


+1000.

----------


## curious aardvark

to get to your private captures. 
click the three lines on the top left. (I'm doing this from memory as the tablet is upstairs recharging) 
Go down to your profile
and then select private or recent captures from your profile menu. I kept mine private - what's with this whole 'sharing' obsession on the internet ? 

You will need consistent and bright lighting on the model. 
I'm also leaning towards the idea that fewer pictures would be better than more - certianly on a small object.
Maybe four round at one level and then again at a higher level. 

The first one I did with the dog and settee, was great. Subsequent ones with lots more pictures - have been nowhere near as good.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I have none of that  :Frown:

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I think maybe my photos weren't good enough. Must try again...

----------


## curious aardvark

it will tell you if the pics aren't good enough. 

You using it on a tablet or computer ?

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Using a PC. It gave no message, just uploaded the photos into the project and then nothing...

----------


## LambdaFF

> Using a PC. It gave no message, just uploaded the photos into the project and then nothing...


For me it does that while the pics are uploaded and while the could does the initial processing. It is available after some time.

----------


## curious aardvark

ah - different process with a pc. You have to select the pics and manually upload them. 
with a tablet it does it automatically after you've finished the photo set.

----------


## rforeman

I have tried to use this but it never lets me upload. I always get an error mgs saying that there is a problem with the server to try again later. So after about the 20th time trying I gave up and got the asus 3d scanner.

----------


## curious aardvark

you have to be connected to the internet for it to work. 

have to admit only uploaded a few times, but never had any problems.

----------

